
Ask HN: Is Anyone Hiring Foreign Computer Engineers in Taiwan (or SE Asia)? - are595
It&#x27;s been a dream of mine to work in Taiwan for years now, and I have learning Mandarin for quite some time (but am not fluent).<p>Is it possible as a foreigner to get a job in Taiwan? Is it best to try and find multi-national companies with offices in Taiwan?<p>I&#x27;ve found that second method to be quite difficult so far as it seems large companies much prefer to hire local talent for roles that aren&#x27;t &quot;Senior Engineer&quot; or similar.<p>I am comfortable with both hardware (embedded, cpu uarch, coherent interconnects, RTL + validation in verilog, etc) and software (embedded, OS&#x2F;kernel impl, networking + web stack, bitcoin impl, and experienced with Java, Go, C, C++, Python, Perl, Javascript, several flavors of assembly, etc), but I am also willing and able to learn new things.
======
gus_massa
Nothing helpful to say, but remember that there are official 'Who is Hiring?'
/ 'Who wants to be hired?' / 'Freelancer? Seeking freelancer?' posts at 11 AM
Eastern time on the first weekday of every month.

Remember to look for them on Monday and read and post in the correct ones. You
can see the last edition to get a general idea of the tone of the posts:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/submitted?id=whoishiring](https://news.ycombinator.com/submitted?id=whoishiring)

